# An Albino Guppy Fry?



## Juls (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm raising my first batch of fancy guppy fry which where born a little more than a week ago (about 25 of them). they have all started to darken and get their grey colour but one is fairly light, like a yellow colour to the point where i can always spot it in the crowd from afar. Anyone ever experience this? Is it too early to determine anything? Just Curious. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

There are several different mutations that cause light body color in guppies, including albino and golden. When you have stock of unknown or mixed background, it's a lot of fun to see all the different colors, patterns and tail shapes you can get.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Easy way to tell if it is albino is to check the eyes. If they are red it is an albino, if not, it's probably a golden throwback.


----------



## Juls (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, i'm sure its a golden then, and now that i think of it i have a golden adult in my little gang as well. i hadn't really had the adults long enough to think about it, i got them this month from a hobbyist about to make a drop off of guppies for midnight madness at BA i just thought he was a yellow variety. Again thanks for the help


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I've heard of guppy females holding milt from two different males at the same time so it's quite possible she had a bit of golden in there and it fertilized some of the eggs.


----------



## Juls (Nov 16, 2010)

Cory said:


> I've heard of guppy females holding milt from two different males at the same time so it's quite possible she had a bit of golden in there and it fertilized some of the eggs.


i'm thinking it might be the more random mutation since she was only a week away from dropping when i introduced her to the tank with the golden adult. But none the less, that's really interesting to know.


----------

